# Chuck help



## alec1973 (15 Feb 2013)

Hi guys. I have just started woodturning, did a bit at school around 20 years ago, so a real beginner! I live in South Africa and woodturning items are quite hard to find - looks like I will need to ship items in, not cheap! I have purchased a second hand lathe, Record CL1 x 36 - which seems decent and should last me a while. To give you an idea on costs, that cost me around £350! Anyway, it came with a rather rubbish 3 jaw chuck so that needs to be upgraded - but on a budget! I still need to sort out a decent low speed grinder, chainsaw, the list is pretty long!

Besides spindle turning I would like to eventually get into bowl/vase segmented turning. I would be happy if the chuck could handle items up to 300mm diameter.

Options are: Sorry, as a newbie have had to remove links

NOVA G3 package:


Cons: 80 mm
Pro's : mini, 25mm and 50 mm jaws

Axminster K10:


Pro's: 100mm
Cons: only one set of jaws. not sure size around 50mm?

And from the states...

Barracuda 2: CSC3000C


Pro's: comes with 4 sets of jaws
Cons: not sure what size it is, 80 or 100mm?

I think the K10 is out, they do have a 63mm chuck with a decent set of jaws but I feel that is too small, and the K10 with a couple of more jaws is a bit pricey. barracuda on paper might be the winner, have any of you used this chuck? Or stick with the tried and trusty NOVA G3?

Cheers for the guidance!

Edit: Looked at Charnwood (Viper 2) no decent "package" that I found, same with FOX - I like the idea of my chuck and most jaws fitting into one pre-made case.


----------



## chipmunk (15 Feb 2013)

Hi Alec,
There's been plenty of good stuff written on the subject of chuck choice here on the forum...

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/search.php?keywords=chuck+choice&submit=Search

But having said all that I would suggest not rushing into spending all of your hard-earned cash straight away on trying to equip yourself to be able to "do it all". If you can it's better to try to equip yourself gradually and buy exactly what you need as you need it. Otherwise you'll buy stuff you'll never use - DAMHIKT :wink: 

Jon


----------



## Hutzul (15 Feb 2013)

I had the same problem as yourself and others on here, which chuck to buy? We are spoilt for choice these days.

I was on the verge of buying the Nova G3 package when a K10 came up for sale which I jumped at. However I have had to buy jaws and 3/4" x 16tpi insert etc costing £53, (still in the post). I would say that the Axminster k10 seems a solid piece of kit, and there are various jaws to suit http://www.axminster.co.uk/jaws-for-axm ... 15217_pg1/

I looked at Peter Child website which I found very informative, and I keep referring back to it to check my options and his prices are competitive http://www.peterchild.co.uk/chucks/chucks.htm

I will be using a basic setup for my lathe, and in time will see which direction it takes me re acquiring more chucks, jaws etc. You may be best taking a similar road ? :? 

As someone here pointed out 'turners have worked for centuries without chucks'.

Hope this helps, I would love to hear what your final choice is please.

[*]I have no affiliation with any of the above websites[*]


----------



## alec1973 (15 Feb 2013)

Cheers Chipmunk - running through that search now.

Hutzul - K10 looks good but extra jaws push up the price quite rapidly!

Being in SA - postage from the UK costs a fortune. So buying loose jaws is just not worth it as the postage will often cost more than the jaws. So I really need a "package" that will be good for my abilities for a couple of years, but not kill my credit card as the Rand/pound exchange rate is terrible for me at the moment.

Funnily enough - It looks like the only chuck I can buy new in SA is the Patriot - hardly the cheapest on the market! Have now also looked at the Dakota, bit on the pricey side.

Edit: Just went to double check the site that sells the Patriot chuck in Sa. With insert and standard jaws £265. Ouch. Nova2 with insert £230.


----------



## Bodrighy (15 Feb 2013)

Chucks are a relatively new addition to the wood turning scene and though definitely worth having I'd research other holding methods and save up to get a decent one. Get a naff one and you will regret it. They don't seem to come on the 2nd hand market here that often, don't know what it's like down your way.

pete


----------



## alec1973 (15 Feb 2013)

Hi Pete - never seen one on gumtree - even decent wood lathes rarely pop up. All I have for bowl turning is a large faceplate, around 6 inches. I do have a skrew centre. So yeah, could make a plan. But making jigs and waiting for glue to dry? Not sure if I have the patience! Besides, I will buy one eventually, might as well take the plunge now. Am trying to avoid the real "cheap" junk.

On the bright side a did get quite a large selection of half decent turning tools and have found a wet stone grinder in SA at a not unreasonable price - although the stone travels at 1.4/ms which seems extremely slow! Probably a good thing though.


----------



## CHJ (15 Feb 2013)

None of the following is going to help your cost in SA dilemma but it may help in making a decision.

One major criteria with any chuck purchase is the availability of differing format accessory jaws.
A good many of the cheaper brands only have limited choice on this front.
For basic turning this is not a great problem but can be restrictive if you advance and perceive a need for easier processing of particular projects.

Do not assume that a given pattern of accessory jaws will fit another brand of chuck, the safety tennons and fixing holes differ between brands, some are interchangable but it's best to assume none compatability.

In the UK I believe the *Axminster range of chucks *have the most diverse range of accessory Jaws compatible across their range of chucks.

The *Versa Chuck, from the Toolpost* is another ideal option to maximise the range of accessory jaws it will accommodate, this is achieved by selecting the appropriate jaw carries to suit the brand of accessory jaws you have or intend to purchase.


----------



## alec1973 (15 Feb 2013)

Hi CHJ - I am sure the versa chuck is great for users that have been in the game for a while, a person that really knows what they want. I am looking for a package, they offer the anti-package!

But cheers for all the input. I think I'll see what shipping costs are of the Baracuda 2 - if not, the Nova G3 package looks like a decent second. I am sure in a few years I will be upgrading, but this should be ok for a bit.


----------



## Spindle (15 Feb 2013)

Hi

One thing to consider when choosing between the Barracuda and G3 is the method of operation - the two handled method of the Barracuda is more cumbersome than the single key required for the G3 - I'd go for the single key every time, (unless you have three hands  )

Regards Mick


----------



## alec1973 (15 Feb 2013)

Hi Spindle - barracuda 2 is chuck based, so one handed. They just got back to me with shipping - $83 - ouch. 

I am going to take a couple of deep breaths and think about it over the weekend.


----------



## Spindle (15 Feb 2013)

Hi

Ooops, was looking at the Barracuda #-o - the Barracuda 2 does look like a pretty good deal but the shiping is effing vertical!!

Regards Mick


----------



## alec1973 (15 Feb 2013)

Spindle - yes it is!

While making coffee, I was think I might be going about this the wrong. At the moment I want to buy cheapish branded chuck with the most extras as possible. 

The other way is buying the best chuck possible, with a basic pair of jaws and then collect a set or two of jaws every year We normally have at least one visitor a year from the UK and chuck jaws ain't heavy.... 

So, what is the Rolls Royce of chucks? What is the chuck that you wished you had bought first and built your jaw collection around? As I cannot just return/get spares easily if I have a problem, that this might be the way to go.


----------



## Paul.J (15 Feb 2013)

Alec welcome.
I would go for a good quality chuck as you will only regret buying cheap,and you will be paying for postage again if you upgrade later.
If you have friends over here in the uk would it be cheaper for them to buy the chuck and try another courier service and get them to post it to you??


----------



## Spindle (15 Feb 2013)

Hi Alec

I own several Record Power 4000s, (similar to the current Supernnova 2s), a couple of Teknatool Supernovas and a Dakota XT7000, (swapping chucks is easier than swapping jaws  ), - all jaws for these chucks are interchangeable and I believe the combined range is even greater than that of the Axminster chucks. The 4000s have a slightly better quality finish but from an accuracy point of view I don't find any issues with any of them.

If I were to start again I would not buy the Teknatool Supernovas, (my first two chucks), due to the dedicated type of chuck key - I much prefer a standard hex or square drive, and the proportion of Dakotas to Records would probably change.

Regards Mick


----------



## alec1973 (15 Feb 2013)

Hi Paul - Posting would be way cheaper, unfortunately theft at our post office is that bad that Amazon refuses to deal with them! It is better these days and would send cheaper items by post and take the risk, but a complete chuck would have to go by courier.

Mick - not a fan of the "chuck" key ether - never liked them on drills! See there is a decent special on the Record Super Nova 2's at Snainton - 139.99. Well, at least I get the skrew centre and some pin jaws! Have emailed and will see what the courier price is, it might be like the States and the chuck needs it's own seat on the plane...


----------



## verney (16 Feb 2013)

Buying several sets of jaws along with your chuck would probably not have much effect on the shipping price. Maybe you should buy everything you expect to need in next 2-3 years at once. 

Have you checked how much is customs and taxes you need to pay?


----------



## alec1973 (16 Feb 2013)

Hi Verney - does effect my budget though! I think the jaws could just be posted, no need for a courier. I'll mess around with the standard jaws for a few months, then decide what is really needed.

Just need them to come with a half decent postage quote. On the bright side I might not have to pay vat!


----------



## alec1973 (18 Feb 2013)

Well, had a bit of luck. Thought there was only one place in SA to buy the chuck - but just tried using bing.com instead of my usual google - and up pops a fantastic hardware shop in Cape Town that specialises in woodwork! They have the Teknatool Nova 2 at £152 with insert and 50mm jaws which seems to be a decent price. Will also get the Vat back as I plan to turn one or two baseball bats for my sport shops...so it's a work purchase... 

So, if at first you do not find, try bing.com


----------

